
Show HN: 400 ASCII Cows in Docker, the Hard Way - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/cows-on-docker/
======
alexellisuk
"My colleague turned to me and said:

'There is a whole npm module that just shows cow ASCIIs...'

At that point we knew there was only one way forward.. "

